# Gotcha plug hooks?



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

What do you all do when your hooks get rusty on your gotchas? Add a ring and replace the hook or just get a new gotcha? Ive also heard its good to just put single hooks on them instead of trebles. Guy said you wouldnt hook as many fish but you would land more because the single hook is harder to shake. Also is the gotcha your favorite lure for spanish? Thanks!


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I replaced mine this fall using a split ring. Late last September I landed a blue off of a pier and he started to flip/flop at the worst time and ended up both of us were hooked. After that lesson I now clip off one of the hooks on a treble hook as I feel two is just fine.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

i always clip off the front hook right out of the package,when its time to replace the hook,usually its time to replace the gotcha.have rebuilt them ,repainted ,new bodies on old heads,etc,and i re-wire them cause the split ring trick seemed(to me) to affect the action(not that blufish care,but spanish.....well they do)


----------



## wvbud22 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ive thought about using a ring and a new treble on the rear for some but thought i would do away with the belly hook. 
Mostly i just retire them as they take a terrible beating. They look like they have caught 1000 fish after a couple three blues. They look good on display. 

Although i have had way more lost to cut offs than retirees.


----------



## wvbud22 (Jun 9, 2011)

I ruin more hooks trying to get small blues unhooked with pliers. When both trebles hook the fish its a real pain getting them out without ruining the hooks or its mouth. 

If they would just stop shaking!!!


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I knife straight down through the top of the head stops the shaking unless your throwing them back..


----------



## wvbud22 (Jun 9, 2011)

Usually someone around taking them for bait.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I have never tried it,but my son re-wires them and puts in new trebles.. Have used them afterwards,good as out of the box... As has been said,do it anyother way seems to hurt the action...


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Has anyone used Rat L Traps for spanish or can you not reel them fast enough?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

roostertail said:


> Has anyone used Rat L Traps for spanish or can you not reel them fast enough?


I have seen yozurri plugs pulled behind the boat.. They work great... On that day they outfished the clarkspoons..


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Back many years ago. I would rewire them with just a tail hook. A large single hook. Used them for Albies. Long cast and a straight retrieve ,no jerks. Very fast. Albie candy .they Seem to really like them


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

If the wire isn't rusty just snip off the old hooks and replace them with a double hook, split style. Link here

http://www.terminaltackleco.com/prod_detail_list/65

Type in double hooks #7826.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

Hooks are cheap, Better Hooks can replace the originals, any way you slice it rebuilding any rig/lure saves on the dollars 

Penny saved/penny earned towards the gas to get there kinda thing?


----------



## wvbud22 (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree with chris about better hooks. The tail hook can be upgraded with split rings easily. If you still want to use the belly hooks, do the same to them. If you use shorter shanks on the replacements it may get you close to original action. I have some hooks ordered for some other change outs. Im gonna try the no belly hook method this year. It may change the action but maybe for the better. You have to try different presentations all the time.


----------



## NCFishing (Dec 26, 2012)

Does the gold hooks really matter though? Some people say you should only use gold hooks on the plugs but I would rather like to upgrade to stronger trebles or single hooks


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

..use to buy Gotcha's for 99 cent....now they be $3.79 at the CHEAP PLACE...$4.69 at the wrong place..
I only use Gotcha's now for bait......this seems sacreligious but I DON'T SPANISH fish anymoe....and IF I do catch one its on my DIAMOND JIG while again, bait fishing.....
Folks lose their minds over spanish....and they just AIN'T that tasty to me.....rather HAVE BLUES.......
..Anyway come July and August, there are BIG SPANISH hitting the ole rig.....
If U look around some there IS A WONDERFUL YOUTUBE on how to re-wire a Gotcha....pre-pared by a local from North Topsail...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Loner said:


> Folks lose their minds over spanish....and they just AIN'T that tasty to me.....rather HAVE BLUES.......


 Yeap,initial bite is pretty good,and they pull a little line,but after that,they don't have as much steam as a bluefish.. Also my opinion does match your's,spainish are not that tasty,pretty but not that tasty...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

y'all just put dem purty feesh in my bucket iffn ya don't like 'em!!!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

roostertail said:


> Has anyone used Rat L Traps for spanish or can you not reel them fast enough?


Can't get them far enough not as areodynamic as a sting siver or a glass minnow... JAM


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> I have seen yozurri plugs pulled behind the boat.. They work great... On that day they outfished the clarkspoons..


Them youzuri crystal minnows are had to beat from a boat or a kayak... JAM


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Here is a video a friend did on replacing gotcha hooks


----------



## extremejigs (May 6, 2018)

Hello guys!
I live in Brazil and would like to replace the golden treble hooks from my gotchas.
Can anyone tell me what the make and model of the original hooks are?
Thank you


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Replace the hooks


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

extremejigs said:


> Hello guys!
> I live in Brazil and would like to replace the golden treble hooks from my gotchas.
> Can anyone tell me what the make and model of the original hooks are?
> Thank you


Big Rock Sports is the parent company that owns Sea Striker that markets Got-Cha plugs they have them made in Vietnam so your guess is as good as mine to who made the hooks .

I'd just change them out with a quality brand you know and trust , more than likely they'll be a higher quality hook than original . 

What do you catch with them down their in Brazil ?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Front hooks are gold Number 4 , the rear is #2s in gold they are cheap hooks that come on the plug.


----------



## equyst (Apr 8, 2018)

all I do is replace the hooks


----------



## extremejigs (May 6, 2018)

Jollymon said:


> Big Rock Sports is the parent company that owns Sea Striker that markets Got-Cha plugs they have them made in Vietnam so your guess is as good as mine to who made the hooks .
> 
> I'd just change them out with a quality brand you know and trust , more than likely they'll be a higher quality hook than original .
> 
> What do you catch with them down their in Brazil ?


I will say the name of the fish as we know it in Brazil:
Freshwater
- Corvinas
- Cachorras ( Vanpire fish )


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Did a search on those fish and that Vanpire fish is one scary looking fish , The Corvinas not so much kind of looks like a Red Drum,


----------



## extremejigs (May 6, 2018)

the Eagle Claw have a very similar treble hook used on Gotcha. I have the impression that it is itself.


----------



## extremejigs (May 6, 2018)

9625 VMC treble hook has similar dimensions


----------

